# Paph violascens and schoseri



## GuRu (Jan 30, 2013)

In these dark and dull winter days two gems were flowering in my collection:

*Paph violascens*












*Paph schoseri*


----------



## NYEric (Jan 30, 2013)

Great, and good photos also!!


----------



## Rick (Jan 30, 2013)

Very Nice Guru!!

Can you include a picture of the foliage for violascians?

We are seeing more (possible?) papuanum, zeikianum, wentworthianum, bouganvillum plants around and this may help ID them in the lack of actuall flowers to see.


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Jan 30, 2013)

Love the first photo of schoseri!


----------



## tomkalina (Jan 30, 2013)

Rick said:


> Very Nice Guru!!
> 
> Can you include a picture of the foliage for violascians?
> 
> We are seeing more (possible?) papuanum, zeikianum, wentworthianum, bouganvillum plants around and this may help ID them in the lack of actuall flowers to see.



Where are you seeing more of these around?


----------



## eggshells (Jan 30, 2013)

Hi Rudolph nice plants. I find that schosceri spike takes too long to bloom. Is this the case for you also?


----------



## dodidoki (Jan 30, 2013)

Both of them very nice!

My questions:
-is it first blooming of viola and where do you got it?
-how do you grow viola? (potting mix, watering, light, humidity)

Many thanks: Istvan


----------



## wjs2nd (Jan 30, 2013)

dodidoki said:


> Both of them very nice!
> 
> My questions:
> -is it first blooming of viola and where do you got it?
> ...



I agree! Both are very nice and I, too, am curious about your culture.


----------



## Rick (Jan 30, 2013)

tomkalina said:


> Where are you seeing more of these around?



Taiwan going to Europe and Canada


----------



## Martin (Jan 30, 2013)

great photos of not often seen species!


----------



## likespaphs (Jan 30, 2013)

really fantastic!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 30, 2013)

Both are very nice, but violascens -- :clap:


----------



## chrismende (Jan 30, 2013)

Nice! I still regret having lost a schoseri plant a few years ago! Violascens I'm in love with! Great pix, GURU!


----------



## SlipperKing (Jan 30, 2013)

How you manage to grow then bloom! violascens is beyond me but I'm glad you can! Its always exciting to see this species when you post it! 
Thanks Rudolf!

Are you growing schoseri S/H?


----------



## JeanLux (Jan 31, 2013)

Both are very cool!!!! Could you describe the media (=> schoseri)? Jean


----------



## labskaus (Jan 31, 2013)

Excellent, well done!


----------



## Paul (Jan 31, 2013)

very nice flowers and photos!!


----------



## JPMC (Jan 31, 2013)

Great way to brighten the winter. Beautiful plants.


----------



## GuRu (Feb 1, 2013)

Thanks folks for all these kind comments !


Rick said:


> .....Can you include a picture of the foliage for violascians? We are seeing more (possible?) papuanum, zeikianum, wentworthianum, bouganvillum plants around and this may help ID them in the lack of actuall flowers to see.


Rick, I grow two violascecs from different vendors (one of them was offered to me as a guaranteed papuanum) and the foliage is quite identical - dark and light green mottled. I think I can post a photo here in the next few days. 


eggshells said:


> Hi Rudolph nice plants. I find that schosceri spike takes too long to bloom. Is this the case for you also?


The spike was a slow grower - but slow is relative. Compared with _malipoense_ or _jackii_ it's been a fast grower! 



dodidoki said:


> .....My questions:
> -is it first blooming of viola and where do you got it?


No Istvan, these plant flowered in my collection for the second time, first time in 2011. This is the mislabled plant. Different German vendors/nurseries offer _violascens_. 


dodidoki said:


> -how do you grow viola? (potting mix, watering, light, humidity)
> Many thanks: Istvan
> 
> 
> ...



As I told here already before I'm an indoor grower, I don't have a greenhouse and all of my Paphs have to live with us in our house.
Due to that fact I can't do much special to my plants. The pots stand on windowsills or most of them just on the room floor in front of room-high windows. O.K., the temperature differs slightly between one room and the other. Only micranthum, armeniacum, insigne, venustum and few more are now in a room with cooler conditions.
I water once a week and I don't spray usually.
I experimented with inorganic potting mixes and now I use one mix for all of my Paphs - Seramis and broken LECA clay balls. I mix them by emotion maybe 60/40 or 50/50. Due to the inorganic medium I don't repot (I'm a lazy bone). Some of my Paphs have grown in this mix since five years now.


----------



## dodidoki (Feb 1, 2013)

No Istvan, these plant flowered in my collection for the second time, first time in 2011. This is the mislabled plant. Different German vendors/nurseries offer _violascens_. 

Rebloom a violascens! You are a magicman!
Papuanum= zieckianum, violascens a different spec. but many sellers sell it as "papuanum".


----------



## Chuck (Feb 1, 2013)

Beautiful flowers. Nice photos.

Chuck


----------



## Ozpaph (Feb 1, 2013)

great photos.
love the 'v'.


----------



## Rick (Feb 1, 2013)

GuRu said:


> Thanks folks for all these kind comments !
> 
> Rick, I grow two violascecs from different vendors (one of them was offered to me as a guaranteed papuanum) and the foliage is quite identical - dark and light green mottled. I think I can post a photo here in the next few days.



That's my concern. My "papuanums" are only faintly mottled more like my mastersianum. But that does not preclude wentworthianum, bouganvilianum, or even a few of the zeikinanum seedlings I've seen.


----------



## The Mutant (Feb 2, 2013)

Oooh, I'll show my violascens and my schoserii your pictures. My schoserii is in bud, but takes forever to do something! But at least now I know they're not as quick as some other Paphs might be. 

My violascens seems to be a quite happy little fellow, so I hope to see it bloom in the future and continue growing afterwards.

Congrats on both of your wonderful Paphs!


----------



## GuRu (Feb 6, 2013)

Rick said:


> ...Can you include a picture of the foliage for violascians?
> ....



Rick, here is the photo. It shows both P. violascens that I grow and both are true violascens.


----------



## SlipperKing (Feb 6, 2013)

Nice looking plants Rudolf!


----------



## emydura (Feb 6, 2013)

Very nice Rudolf. Two species you don't see every day. You are obviously doing a good job growing these. Violascens in particular is beyond most of us mortals.


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 6, 2013)

I'm intriqued by your mix. You said it is Seramis and broken LECA clay balls, but what is Seramis, please?


----------



## paphioboy (Feb 7, 2013)

Why are there pipes in the pots?


----------



## GuRu (Feb 8, 2013)

SlipperFan said:


> I'm intriqued by your mix. You said it is Seramis and broken LECA clay balls, but what is Seramis, please?


Dot, Seramis® is a clay granulate produced in Germany. It is used to replace soil in the pots of indoor plants. If you are interested here is a link in English Seramis®
You can buy it here in Germany perhaps in Europe in every garden centre or 'Home Depot'. Obviously it is very restrictively available in the US as you can see here Seramis® in North-America.



paphioboy said:


> Why are there pipes in the pots?


I use pots made for hydroponics and the hole (it isn't a pipe) is there to fix in a water level indicator.


----------



## SlipperKing (Feb 8, 2013)

GuRu said:


> Dot, Seramis® is a clay granulate produced in Germany. It is used to replace soil in the pots of indoor plants. If you are interested here is a link in English Seramis®
> You can buy it here in Germany perhaps in Europe in every garden centre or 'Home Depot'. Obviously it is very restrictively available in the US as you can see here Seramis® in North-America.
> 
> 
> I use pots made for hydroponics and the hole (it isn't a pipe) is there to fix in a water level indicator.



Interesting pots.


----------



## dodidoki (Feb 10, 2013)

Here is a photo for comparison papuanum ( zieckianum) vs. violascens.


----------



## Susie11 (Feb 10, 2013)

I love the schoseri.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Dec 10, 2019)

Guru, just wondering about updates of these plants?


----------



## ORG (Dec 11, 2019)

Paphiopedilum zieckinaum was only a synonym of Paph. papuanum. Paph. violascens was sold and shown in the 20th century very often as Paph. papuanum. Also hybrids with violascens were registered as hybrids of papuanum. The differences between violascens and papuanum are so great, but These plants were last century very rare in culture. Here a typical papuanum.


----------



## BrucherT (Dec 11, 2019)

GuRu said:


> Thanks folks for all these kind comments !
> 
> Rick, I grow two violascecs from different vendors (one of them was offered to me as a guaranteed papuanum) and the foliage is quite identical - dark and light green mottled. I think I can post a photo here in the next few days.
> 
> ...


Thank you for all this info! Are you saying you grow in semihydropinics? Do you flush and drain, flush and drain? Or do you just water like a regular mix?


----------



## tomkalina (Dec 12, 2019)

Great photos, Olaf! Thanks for posting.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Dec 13, 2019)

Thanks Olaf for the historical facts and clarification. I have a few papuanums, and two were in bud. However one blasted in cool conditios and the other was moved to a warm night location and is still in spike. Hopefully I get to see a flower within the month. 

I keep hearing that papuanum needs cool conditions to grow and bloom well, but that is not my experience. Anyone else thinks this?


----------



## GuRu (Dec 17, 2019)

BrucherT said:


> Thank you for all this info! Are you saying you grow in semihydropinics? Do you flush and drain, flush and drain? Or do you just water like a regular mix?



Holy cow...my old thread came up, what a surprise
Brucher, sorry for the belated response, but I was away on a journey for a few weeks. First of all I'm an indoor grower without a greenhouse. I grow few orchids in real hydroponics but not my Paphs not even in semihydroponics. The only reason why I chose an inorganic and inert potting mix is: I wanted to enlarge the period until I had to repot. This works quite well with some of my Paphs. that like this medium well. For example, some of my Brachys have been growing in this medium over 8, 9 or 10 years without repotting. Others seem to struggle with that medium, but over all I'm pleased. A few years ago I modified the mix and added (more) cut Styrofoam to avoid too much consolidation of the mix. 
I water them regularly, at the beginning on top of the medium but since about half a year I've been watering only inside the decoration pot and so far it works well. At the moment I water plus minus every fortnight and I don't spray the plants. After potting new plants or for plants with root problems I put a transparent plastic bag over the pot.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Dec 20, 2019)

Thanks for the culture of Paphs in inorganic substrate Guru. It does prolong the period of repotting. The only thing to watch out for is the salt accumulation if water is more than 100-200 ppm. If rainwater and RO is used, there shouldn't be any problem I think.

But it begs me back to my original question when I revived this thread... how is the violascense after all these years? Any new bloom pics?


----------



## GuRu (Dec 20, 2019)

DrLeslieEe said:


> ......The only thing to watch out for is the salt accumulation if water is more than 100-200 ppm. If rainwater and RO is used, there shouldn't be any problem I think.



Leslie, that's absolutely right-



DrLeslieEe said:


> But it begs me back to my original question when I revived this thread... how is the violascense after all these years? Any new bloom pics?



Sorry to say this, but I can't serve with updates or new photos. The reason is, I had a heart surgery few years ago.....fortunately I survived.....but unfortunately some of my Paphs. didn't survive my absence for many weeks.


----------



## Don I (Dec 20, 2019)

Great pictures.
Don


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Dec 20, 2019)

Thanks for the info Guru. I’m glad you are well and growing plants again! Blessings!


----------



## GuRu (Jan 17, 2020)

The upcoming of my old thread made me think about giving both species a new try and what shall I say....by now I'm a proud owner of a new P. violascens. It's still a small plant and seems to need more than one year to flowering size, how the vendor claimed, but who knows....


----------

